# so much for agility



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm sure I have... but not the injuries (yet!).

At my very first trial, I was entered in a junior handlers class... my dog went through the tunnel and RANNN to kids playing soccer. The judge shouted for the elem. school kids to grab him! He was bigger than them and I was looking at her like she was crazy. Eventually someone tackled my dog. It was embarrassing!


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

RedDogs said:


> I'm sure I have... but not the injuries (yet!).
> 
> At my very first trial, I was entered in a junior handlers class... my dog went through the tunnel and RANNN to kids playing soccer. The judge shouted for the elem. school kids to grab him! He was bigger than them and I was looking at her like she was crazy. Eventually someone tackled my dog. It was embarrassing!


 
that is what andy did....ran though the tunnel and off he went. I was not fast enough. He ran to this guy with a pittbull and wanting to play. The park was full of kids playing baseball and then adults playing basketball. I will say I feel like I have been bit by my parrot. My dh just got my pain pills..TG


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Sounds like a rough day all around... but don't give up on your pup just yet. A break from the high stimulation of agility is probably a good idea. Put in some time (and find a class) to work on basic obedience and build on distractions. Once the dog is more focused on you, you'll find it MUCH more realistic to curb his wild side on the course. Best of luck!!

Julie and Jersey

PS~ I'm pretty sure I've seen RedDogs post some great links about what to look for in an obedience class... hopefully she/he will pop back in and point you toward them!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

You got a lot farther in agility than we did. Penny failed the apptitude test at her training school. She ran all over everywhere visiting with everyone. She wasn't even allowed to join the beginnner class!! :doh: 

And in puppy class, she spread all her little toes in refusing the tunnel, even when it was scrunched together and was about the size of a hula hoop. Wouldn't even go through that.:no:

Sorry about your fingers, they're going to be sore for a while. And you'll have better days with your agility.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

grcharlie said:


> that is what andy did....ran though the tunnel and off he went. I was not fast enough. He ran to this guy with a pittbull and wanting to play. The park was full of kids playing baseball and then adults playing basketball. I will say I feel like I have been bit by my parrot. My dh just got my pain pills..TG


Bender used to do the same thing, such a brat! In practice she'd run awesome, get to a trial and she was the greeter from walmart:doh: I ended up enlisting some friends to stand around the ring, and when she went to socialize they'd calmly leash her and take her to her crate and put her away, no talking. It did help a bit, but she always had more fun goofing off...

Lana


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Ok, I am not laughing at you but with you, boy this brings back memories.
I have fallen on my back,knee,front side and yes some injuries did happen, Have a bad knee to this day and why I now do distance training.
During trials Casey did run out of the ring to a pool, greeted the people, played with grass on the table, grabbed the judge's waterbottle and proceeded to do the zoomies with it, spied a hotdog while on the A-frame and went and got it , ran into a tunnel and came out with a stick, even the judge was amazed,and did many,many more talented things. This from a boy who was so awesome during class and run thru's. What I would give to have him beside me to do all this again.
You are not the first nor will you be the last to have these wonderful memories stick with it and good luck.
But yes, more obedience training..


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

hawtee said:


> Ok, I am not laughing at you but with you, boy this brings back memories.
> I have fallen on my back,knee,front side and yes some injuries did happen, Have a bad knee to this day and why I now do distance training.
> During trials Casey did run out of the ring to a pool, greeted the people, played with grass on the table, grabbed the judge's waterbottle and proceeded to do the zoomies with it, spied a hotdog while on the A-frame and went and got it , ran into a tunnel and came out with a stick, even the judge was amazed,and did many,many more talented things. This from a boy who was so awesome during class and run thru's. What I would give to have him beside me to do all this again.
> You are not the first nor will you be the last to have these wonderful memories stick with it and good luck.
> But yes, more obedience training..


 
Boy have you been throgh it. Yikes! I do have to agree about more OB training. I thought agility would be good for him..I thought he would focus more. Oh well maybe another time. Heck, he did not even focus on the chicken...LOL I will never forget yesterday.:doh:

Des


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Don't give up! Obedience training does help SO much with agility. Casey would have been CRAZY at agility without it first!!! He gets so excited by the "playground" he thinks agility is...at least I have my obedience commands to rein him in a bit. On the bright side, agility is the one place where I now have Casey's undivided attention: if he wants to do the fun stuff he needs to be looking at me!


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

This Saturday was to be our last class. I just may go just to watch.....what a bummer! I need to go back to the doctors next week. It looks like I maybe in this splint for up to 6 weeks. It is so hard to do anything with my left hand and just 2 fingers on my right hand. I needed to do so much around the house and cant. The only thing good is my dh now has to do dishes........LOL. I have not seen him do that in years.....LOL


----------

